# I'm considering buying an old treadmill for my boers



## FFApride (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm just still worried about putting my goats on one. I don't want to scar them for life.
how would you get them used to it?


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

PICTURES will never be enough! We'll need full YouTube videos!! :slapfloor:

Bob


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Doubtless they'd be too expensive for (me) most goat folks, but putting together something similar at home with an electric motor should be doable for anyone moderately skilled.

http://www.euroxciser.com/

Bob


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I would start by walking them up to it and letting them sniff it. Then, while it is turned off, I would walk him on it and maybe give him some grain or treats. Let him get used to it for a while, then turn it on very slow so he doesn't freak out. Only do it for a short time so you end on a good note, instead of going until he gets scared. Then go again a little bit later. Just slowly work up from there  good luck!


----------



## FFApride (Oct 8, 2012)

thanks! I was thinking that If I did do a treadmill, I could probably make some kind of little basket in the front so they could eat and walk.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Perhaps build a rack and sides for it. Here's one made for sheep as you can see what I mean.
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...5AD2FD9C6F6FD82EE9E05A&view=detail&FORM=VIRE1

This is something I've toyed with doing to keep my pack goats in shape over the winter.


----------



## FFApride (Oct 8, 2012)

thanks goat hiker! Did your treadmill help them out a lot? I was hoping that over time I could have the treadmill at an incline and have them jogging, you think that'd be good? I'm just worried that once I put them on it and have their head tied in, and put it on slow, that their going to freak and choke.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The first few times you could have them on a leads so that if they do freak, you can let them jump off.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

You may also once they get used to it turned off turn it on and let them look at it while they are off of it. Then once they are used to that put them on it and just pull the track with your hands/feet slowly and show them what to do. Then turn it on slowly.


----------



## FFApride (Oct 8, 2012)

thats a good idea to move the track! I think If I get the treadmill, once they are a little more used to it, I would have another person hold the lead, while I have my hands on the goats body to make sure it doesn't fall off.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

We use a treadmill for our goats. Mostly wethers. A little bit on our young does. I had a wether that took to it immediately, and one that never did get used to it. Just walk them on to it, and turn it on to a slow setting, with them on a lead so you can add a bit of pressure to show them what to do. They catch on pretty fast.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Cesar Millian (The Dog whisperer) uses food with dogs to get them over their fears. He also has a lease on the dog so the dog cannot run away from the situation. Goats are not dogs but watching how he does it might be helpful. I think if I was trying something like that I would make the goat eat its food while on a treadmill. First the treadmill would not move. Just let him get use to it for a day or two, just eating his pellets/treats. Then once he is willing to run up to get the food, turn the treadmill on as slow as it will go. Once he is contented with standing on the treadmill while or just walking on it I would increase the speed slowly.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm thinking I need an old treadmill for me..hehe


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

People give treadmills away on Craigslist all the time~Would love to see your goats on one


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

mnblonde said:


> People give treadmills away on Craigslist all the time~Would love to see your goats on one


We got ours for $30 on CL! Works just fine, even though its 20 years old!


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm still hoping you have somebody on hand with a video cam!!

Bob


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

First, you might want try a non electric treadmill that would be powered by the goat walking/trotting on it. These one a really nice but expensive, however you could probably build one yourself for less: http://colbypitbull.com/treadmil.htm 
Here is an article on training a dog to a treadmill, you could probably use the same techniques for a goat. http://www.mndogtraining.com/article_treadmill.html


----------



## FFApride (Oct 8, 2012)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> We use a treadmill for our goats. Mostly wethers. A little bit on our young does. I had a wether that took to it immediately, and one that never did get used to it. Just walk them on to it, and turn it on to a slow setting, with them on a lead so you can add a bit of pressure to show them what to do. They catch on pretty fast.


Has the treadmill really improved your goat's muscle tone? How long do you put yours on for?
--------------------------------

Oh, I'm not going to pay more than $50 for a treadmill. I've been looking on Craigslist, keeping an eye out.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

FFApride said:


> Has the treadmill really improved your goat's muscle tone? How long do you put yours on for?
> --------------------------------
> 
> Oh, I'm not going to pay more than $50 for a treadmill. I've been looking on Craigslist, keeping an eye out.


Yep, it really did help! We paid $30 for ours I believe. And it's pretty dang old, but it works well for our goats. I had a doe kid that LOVED it! She's become our most muscled and well put together doe. I think the tready played a big role in getting her looking so nice! This is a good pic to show what a treadmill does. Neither her sire nor her dam have a lot of muscle, but this kid does!


----------



## FFApride (Oct 8, 2012)

WOW! how old is she? She's really nice!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Thank you so much! She's my pride and joy. I believe she was 7 months in that photo. She's 8 months now, and getting bred next week to the buck in my avatar picture  going to buy him tomorrow!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Can you walk a goat backwards on the treadmill to help gain muscle on their butts like you can lambs.
Also for how long?


----------

